# 340pd



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

My new jogging carry weapon. I wear a belly band for my carry gun and my Kahr P40 was cutting into my side(a little heavy). This is perfect,.357 Mag, 12 ounces unloaded. I had to keep opening the case to see if the weapon was still in there.
List at $998.paid $672. Hi Viz sight , scandium alloy frame and titanium cylinder. I love the centennial style, the $300 dollar difference from .38+P to .357 was alot, but I wanted the option of the full bore .357 Mag available.
I will get to the range by Friday or Saturday and get my range report in.
Sold my Kahr P40 for $500. It was a little large and the S&W has a shorter trigger pull! A Kahr PM9 may be in the future, but that is another story.
Pictured is my jogging pack- cell phone, flashlight,wheelgun w/.357 Mag Speer GDHP short barrel ammo.
This is my first new era S&W, I have a Model 10 and a Model 57 (old school solid steel) but you can't help but love these new revolvers. I could do without the internal lock, but you take the good with the bad.
I can't remember the last time I was so excited about a wheelgun.
Got it yesterday at the Pasa-getdown-dena, Texas gun show from AJC.:smt023


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Let us know how the range session goes. I have heard the recoil is substantial with the full house 357 Mag loads. I'm not recoil sensitive and have looked at them for carry.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

TerryP said:


> Let us know how the range session goes. I have heard the recoil is substantial with the full house 357 Mag loads. I'm not recoil sensitive and have looked at them for carry.


 That is what I am most curious about. I am sort of a recoil junky, but I feel this will be a bit abrupt. I will post as soon as I complete my range session. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Mr.Jimmy on your new wheel gun.I carried an old model 37 air weight for many years and have had a lot of .357 snubnoses pass through my hands. I can tell you right now it takes a lot of practice to get good with the snubby. But that's the fun of it right. I am going to fool around here and get me one too. Good luck with yours.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Baldy. I figure when I need it everyone involved will be within spittin' distance. I will still practice at a distance though. :smt1099


----------



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

I actually rented a 340PD two days ago from my local range and shot 40 rounds though it. My hand still has a large raw spot on it even though I used gloves. It wasn't as bad as I expected though. I brought my camera and took some high frame rate videos then made some pictures from the videos:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics kashton. I sure wish I could take those pics. I like the fire ring,kind of looks like it would hurt to be standing in front of that.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like you were having way too much fun. That short bbl sure doesn't burn all the powder in those loads.


----------



## Strabo40 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a S&W 340PD also, and it is great for carry. I took it out last weekend and shot 50 rounds through it using .38 158gr SWC. This is the first time I have been out with it for about a year and had a great time shooting it. My target was just a piece of plywood out about 35 ft with about a 4inch spray paint dot. I was surprised that I was actually able to hit the dot a few times, otherwise I pretty much pulled down and to the right of the target.

In a week or so, I'm going to set it up so that I am shooting the target from about 7yds and see how I do.

Have fun with it and it definitely is nice to carry.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

It has a long trigger pull and it's a bit heavy.(I don't have a trigger pull scale) I plan on taking it in and having a trigger job done and getting my XS Sight System BigDot tritium installed.
I carried it this morning on my walk/run, you forget it is there, and as you say it is pleasent to shoot .38 Special rounds through it. I could blast away all day if I could afford to.:smt023

I hate to have to spend money on a trigger job for a pistol thats MSRP is $988.00 but I guess I understand S&W not wanting to get into lawsuit territory.


----------



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang my hand still hurts from that 340 PD lol


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

the 340pd looks like a nice carry gun, but I dont think I could shoot more than ten .357 rounds thru it a month lol. I was reading somewhere about a guy who recently bought one, he was talking about possible wrist injury from shooting this little pocket rocket too much *with the .357's atleast.* :anim_lol:


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

My 340PD is my "Always there" gun. I carry it mainly as a BUG to my Springfield Armory LW Champion, but there are times that I just throw the 340PD in my pocket and call it good. I got mine used for $525.00. Apparently the original owner shot it once and then promptly brought it back to the shop and got something that did not recoil as much:










They do throw a bit of fire when you touch one off (These are not my pics, but you get the idea!):


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The muzzle blast will scorch 'em even if you don't hit them. I had a 640 (all steel) a few years ago and it was quite a kicker so I'm betting the lightweights are even worse. I loved my little gun. I had a gunsmith friend smooth out the trigger and he made it really, really nice. I'm not sure if he lightened it much but it was smooth as butter. It's definately not a plinking gun but for self defense, you're probably only gonna' shoot it 2 or 3 times and absolutley no more than 5 ......... and the adreniline rush will hide the pain of recoil............for a little while. :mrgreen:


----------

